# Ota Leak From Staging Servers For Droid 3 :: 5.7.894 (5.5.1_84_D3G-64)



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

*[ UPDATE 11/05] : Sorry, for the delay. Here's the actual OTA update file which needs to be applied in STOCK RECOVERY (Easiest way is POWER + M, then select Recovery using Volume Down (once) and then Volume Up)*

*** I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILL EFFECTS OF THIS OTA LEAK OR IF YOU BRICK YOUR PHONE -- WHEN IN DOUBT, DON'T USE THIS ***

*[ WARNING: If you plan on installing this: HAVE A ROOT KEEPER INSTALLED (mount_ext3.sh / loadpreinstall.sh modified to set suid on the su binary on boot). CURRENT 1-CLICK ROOT WILL NOT WORK. If you search the Bionic boards there are many users asking for help where they lost root applying a similar OTA leak like this one for their phones. I would hate for the D3 community to be in a similar situation. ]*

download: http://www.mediafire...x6ltlt51aa98hgw
md5sum: 93f535d986b94a810a00530ea722ea69

Background:
For the past week or so I've been watching the Bionic forums get all worked up over an OTA leak that got pulled.
I was starting to wonder when it would surface for the Droid 3 ... until tonight ... when I pulled a 23meg OTA leak for the Droid 3 from one of the staging servers.

It has a kernal update, a BP update and quite a few small patches to the /system files.

Here are the version details:

Build ID: 5.5.1_84_D3G-64
Motorola Version: 5.7.894
Build Date: Mon Oct 31 11:31:36 CDT 2011
Full Version: Blur_Version.5.7.894.XT862.Verizon.en.US
Build Tags: release-keys

Hashcode


----------



## dtdlurch (Jun 15, 2011)

You are the man!


----------



## dipsetdiplomat (Nov 3, 2011)

Are you going to release the ota file?


----------



## Godroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Would this be compatible with existing custom roms built off 5.6.890?


----------



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

/


----------



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

the gsm works great on my verizon d3 on telcel...mexico


----------



## DaSnOoTeRKiNG (Aug 26, 2011)

ill give it a shot .... thanks mate!


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

Updated original post with download info for the actual OTA LEAK file.


----------

